# Taris Campaign



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I saw this in Off-Topic but I thought I'd change it a little.

This is a campaign of a planet called Taris. Chaos is invading Blood Angels. You will choose to inflict a wound or heal one(the number in brackets is the amount of Wounds they have taken)One choice per player, and we have to go in order, so no 5 Chaos or SP turns in a row.

These wounds are from the Codex. And please, don't heal a Marine's wounds so he has 8+ wounds.

For means of simplicity, after every move re-post the list with the new Wounds. Anso, if a unit goes down to 0 Wounds, remove it from the list. I didn't remove them with my sister and she brought them back to life.

I will check every re-post, so don't cheat:angry:

*Blood Angels*
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine Sergeant[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator Sergeant[1]
Company Captain[3]

*Chaos Space Marines*
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]

If anyone notices, there are 10 regular Marines instead of nine, and this is only because the Chaos Lord has 4 Wounds whereas the Company Captain has 3.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris hands the company commander some narcethium. 


Blood Angels
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine Sergeant[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator Sergeant[1]
Company Captain[4]

Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk punches a Space Marine til' death caught up with him

Blood Angels
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine Sergeant[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator Sergeant[1]
Company Captain[4]

Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]

And sorry I left a Termie out of the Blood Angels army


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dark unloads an assault cannon on a chaos terminator

Blood Angels
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine Sergeant[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator Sergeant[1]
Company Captain[4]

Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris calls on his mates in the Armoured company to blow apart a terminator.


Blood Angels
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine Sergeant[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator Sergeant[1]
Company Captain[4]

Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> One choice per player, and we have to go in order, so no 5 Chaos or SP turns in a row.


chrisman 007, your gonna have to wait before you can do some more damage to chaos.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, right. Sorry.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Silar sucks an imperial terminator into the warp, ah ha ha.

Blood Angels
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine[1]
Space Marine Sergeant[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator[1]
Terminator Sergeant[1]
Company Captain[4]

Chaos Space Marines
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrisman 007 hits the big red button on his power fist, and suddenly finds a chaos terminator has imploded.

Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Marine[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Terminator[1]
Chaos Lord[4]


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Foulacy bombards the planet on which the fighting is happening, killing of everything. To be crowned the new Emperor.


----------

